# N112 Sete - Marseillan Plage roadworks



## Yozzer (May 23, 2011)

Hi
Is anyone aware of the current access to the area where MHs and cars can park on the above route. I have heard major roadworks are taking place and as this area is a great favourite of ours was interested if anyone has any recent experiences.
Many Thanks


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Stayed the night of May 2nd on the designated Aire, free but no facilities.
A long favourite of ours but no more and doubt I will visit again.
The beach roadside parking is gone for ever I think but it is still under construction!!
A bank has been constructed at the rear of the beach which has chestnut fencing (stakes of wood joined by wire) both sides of the bank and interlocking areas in side this of which some have been planted and weeds are taking over, access to the beach is only by wooden steps up and down.
There is then a cycle/walk tarmac road.
Then parking for cars and the aire.
Then the new road.
You can not see the beach from the car parks due to the bank.
Is it wise to leave your motor home and visit the beach with all the coming and going in the adjacent car park, not for me.
There is a roundabout at the aire entrance and the traffic accelerating away from their is loud, also a railway runs beside the road.
If the aim of this considerable expenditure was to get rid of the camping car they have succeeded.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Shame,

Had some Great Days & Nights there.


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

A further update on this area for anyone who uses the area, the aire at Balaruc-les-Bains next to the thermal center has now shrunk to about 5 places the previous spaces given to car parking for the thermal center.
Free water is still available at the Meze aire and the dump beside the D613/N113 as you enter Montaghac from Meze.

I would like to mention an aire I stayed on for 4 nights at Le Fossat, a small village on the D919 which runs from Toulouse to Foix.
Very impressed, better than many campsites.
Hard standing pitch with grass at the side (approx. 20 places), electric 24/7 and 2 hot showers and wash basins in an immaculate/modern wash room, hot water washing-up and clothes washing area out side.
6.50 euro a night, it is next to their municipal site and is featured on their website www.lefossat.com


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It was like that in the summer of 2009, we were very disappointed as it was our first visit and last
I cant believe its not yet completed, lots of vans and even more dust

Aldra


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*sete rd.*

This work was started about 2 years ago, much to our dismay.Living locally we used to enjoy the drive along the beach.No more, the excuse was coastal erosion.We miss seeing the mh parked along this stretch but this seems to be happening all along the area.We used to park our mh on the beach at Frontignan but that has had a similar development and it is not possible to park and see the beach at all with the banks and height barriers.Our local mh parking by the Canal has also been closed after some travellers turned up and stayed for a month.


----------



## Ebby (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry to change the thread slightly,we are thinking of going to
Marseillan Plage for the first time in mid June and staying at 
Camping Beauregard Plage,is the area and camp site OK,any
comments would be appreciated.Its a shame to hear about the 
beach road we were looking forward to a visit after seeing so 
many photos,it looked very impressive with all the M.Homes.

Thanks Ebby


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Very busy and crowded campsites along this stretch and not too quiet at night,but we have lost the best beachside camping ever, I don't expect many of the regular campervans will use the sites. We now head for Balarac les bains 2 municipals cheap, cheerful,and quiet. Wouldn't go near Frontignan with a barge pole,too many break-ins and thieves are bold as brass there. brens


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ebby said:


> Sorry to change the thread slightly,we are thinking of going to
> Marseillan Plage for the first time in mid June and staying at
> Camping Beauregard Plage,is the area and camp site OK,any
> comments would be appreciated.Its a shame to hear about the
> ...


Try this camp site if you are going in the height of summer all the camp sites tend to be full. This is the last camp site before you start to enter the naked area of Cap dade ( about 1 mile away ). The beaches are clean wide and as safe as a french beach can be. We stayed on this site in June and it was fairly quiet. The shops in the town seem to have most things including wine by the gallon. Its a fairly family oriented area. You will love it Im sure.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1993


----------



## Nelson750FML (Jan 17, 2008)

*Marseillan Plage Aire*

Looks like a new Aire, right next to the tourist office.

60 places, 10 euro for 3 nights, card payment at rhe gate.

All very new and shiney and not full (last week any way)

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Aire*

Where abouts is the new one please?

Russell


----------



## Nelson750FML (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Russell,

As you drive in after leaving the D612, its on the left behind the tourist office. 

Google earth, N 43 19 08.71 E 03 32 52.34 this image is 2006 so it appears as waste ground.

The service road also has access to the petrol station on the D612.

2 minutes walk to the shops/bars and 5 minutes to the beach.

Regards

Pete


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Marseillan Plage Aire*



Nelson750FML said:


> Looks like a new Aire, right next to the tourist office.
> 
> 60 places, 10 euro for 3 nights, card payment at rhe gate.
> 
> ...


Just got back from the area. The new aire had loads of free space. However it is a fair walk from the town and even further from the beach. It is close to the main road. It is new and is more like a car park no atmosphere. Incidently there is now no access to the causeway from this end now. The road was closed at this end.

The weather was BRILL !!! wall to wall sunshine 35 degrees.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Yozzer said:


> Hi
> Is anyone aware of the current access to the area where MHs and cars can park on the above route. I have heard major roadworks are taking place and as this area is a great favourite of ours was interested if anyone has any recent experiences.
> Many Thanks


I kinow this is a bit late but time for an update. We tried to find the Aire at Sete, drove through the town and there was something going on on the river, we had to dodge waiters with trays going round our wing mirrors, nightmare, anyway got through and found the roadworks which take you round the village, we found the Aire on the beach but it was packed, went past and went to Frontignac and parked on the side of the river, it was Sunday night and everything was quiet, no problems at all. We left at 7am Monday morning because there was a market there that day and we didn't want to get stuck for the day. We were disappointed that we were unable to stop at Sete having heard everyone rave about it.


----------

